# Base canine malocclusion in 4 month old puppy



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

My older dog Phoenix had this problem. One of her lower baby canines had made a hole in the roof of her mouth. We waited for the permanent to come in without doing anything to the baby tooth. When it became apparent that the permanent was following the same path inward, we made an appt with the vet school who put doggie braces on both sides. She keep.these until the incisor grew out enough to lock in place. Phoenix had to be anesthesized both to put on the appliance and to take it off. She had the braces from around 5 to 7 months. I think it cost under a $1000 but I don't remember. This was 13 years ago.

I try to avoid puppies with teeth problems if I can.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

I have the same problem with my mini who is now 14 weeks. The specialist said the same thing, use a tug rope with a knot daily and keep an eye on the adults as they come in.

I've never heard of doggie braces before!!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

The braces were formed plastic that pushed the incisor outward as it grew up. When the tooth grew high enough it was locked in the outside position. It did form a kind of groove in the gum but seems fine. To clarify she only had it on 2-3 months starting at the age of 5 months. You need to catch it before the permanent tooth is fully grown in if you are going to do this procedure.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have seen it. Most often it will resolve itself by the time the adult teeth are finished coming in. When the adult teeth start to come in, do ball therapy or apply some mild pressure a couple times daily daily with your thumbs to the teeth until they have cleared the gum.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! We have been playing tug, so I'll keep doing that, and I'll keep a close eye for when the adult teeth start coming in so I can press on them with my thumbs. Ardy's not so keen on having hands in his mouth, so I'll start training him to get used to that idea immediately. No word yet back from the vet; hopefully we don't need to go the braces route. It seems to me that the puppy teeth are *almost* clearing the upper gums (they're not poking into the upper palate), so hopefully it won't take too much to encourage the adult teeth to come in correctly.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

If the puppy teeth are close to clearing, chances are it will be ok. Phoenix's teeth were not close to clearing.

Put something tastey on your fingers like doggie toothpaste or peanut butter. Start brushing her teeth to get her used to your fingers messing with her mouth. My dogs love CET poultry flavor.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Good idea on putting something tasty on my fingers! I've been using peanut butter flavoured dog toothpaste to get Ardy used to the toothbrush in his mouth, but didn't think to do something similar for my hands.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Both Jazz and Apollo were base narrow as puppies. We used the small tennis ball recommended by our vet and the push out recommended by our breeder. Both were only slightly narrow and both resolved fine when the adult teeth came in. Our breeder made sure we were aware of the condition and stressed we needed to inform our vet about it. 

Phoenix was not base narrow but others in his litter were.


----------

